# Reloj con timbre para escuela pic16f84



## JUAN CARLOS25 (May 25, 2006)

Necesito hacer un temporizador programable para el timbrado automático en un colegio cada 40 minutos, que la hora salga en una matriz de leds y que el mismo pic me genere un tono de audio para el cambio de hora, que se lo pueda igualar con un teclado, estaba pensandolo hacerlo con dos 16f84 pero quisiera que si alguien tiene un diagrama o programita por ahi que me ayude.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2006)

Mejor un pic16f876 o pic16f877, te sirve el programador que tengas, pero son mas versatiles y se prueden programar por el puerto serie.

Hay bastante codigo sobre este tema micra en microchip.com


----------



## DILADA (Jun 10, 2006)

Antes q' nada debes fijarte premisas para dicho desarrollo como:
1- Si los horarios son iguales todos los dias.-
2- Si dichos horarios no hace falta modificarlos.-
3- Si es necesario  presentar al usuario la hora actual.- 
4- Que tipo de interfaz micro usuario usar  (pulsadores o teclado, LCD o 7 segmentos)
5- etc. 
De ello dependera el tipo de micro a usar, como asi tambien el lugar donde guardaras los horarios, (en forma de tabla, en la EEPROM, etc).
Si los requisitos son basicos es posible el uso de un 16f84 (1K memoria), sino sera necesario el uso de un 16f628 el cual sin ninguna duda sera solucion en un rango amplio de requisitos.
Por de pronto podes usar un cristal de 32768 Hz, y con el prescaler del TMR0 podras hacer un conteo con el overflow del mismo cada 1seg, 2seg o 4seg, que son divisores exactos de 1min. Podes usar dicho overflow en una rutina de interrupcion en la que podes llevar un conteo hasta completar 1min, tras lo cual actualizas la hora real y controlas la coincidencia de dicha hora con los horarios guardados en memoria. 
El uso de interrupcion por el TMR0 es necesaria dado que el mismo cuenta en forma continua y permite de esa manera realizar tareas, despreocupandote del conteo de tiempo. 
Espero que aunque un poco tarde este comentario te sirva de ayuda.-


----------



## Meta (Feb 29, 2008)

En las universidades donde vivo, hay una práctica sobre reloj con el 16F84A. Para hacer el reloj, no hace falta otro PIC, con ese tiene de sobra. Si quieres hacer más cosas, se recomienda el 16F876A o el nuevo modelo más moderno que es el 16F8*8*6.

Mira en losp Datasheet del 16F876A y el 16F886.

16F876A ---> 16F886---> 28 Pins.
16F877A ---> 16F887---> 40 Pins o pines.

Mejor gama;

18F2550 ---> 28 Pines.
18F4550 ---> 40 Pines.

Hoy en día, aunque yo estoy de aprendizaje con el 16F84a, ya me pasaré con el 16F876A o los de alta gama que por el mismo precio tiene más prestaciones como los 18F2550.

Si te dicen que uses el 16F84A, su hermano mayor es el *16F88*, con 8 entradas y 8 salidas, 4Kb de memoria, entradas analógicas ADC, PWM, Self-Write, 628 de RAM, 256 EEPROM, una buenan actualización del 16F84A


----------



## Meta (Feb 29, 2008)

Viendo bien las hoja de datos, la verad el 16F886 es mejor que el 16F876A.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/41291E.pdf


----------

